# Help on converting a Lam-1000/peq14 to led



## nuke0070 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello I was wondering if anyone had and experience or would like to help me in converting my lam-1000/peq 14 to a led light. I have search pretty well with nothing to show. Any help would be great. Thanks for reading.


----------



## m4a1usr (Jun 16, 2014)

Is there a particular reason you want to convert it to a visible light instead of the IR it currently in? There are some design obstacles to address. Also is it an Insight or a Wilcox? One of the problems of going from IR to visible is the driver in an IR LED typically is pretty low power compared to the visible. I don't remember the spec's on the PEQ14 but I bet its in a low millwatt range. BTW welcome to CPF.


----------



## nuke0070 (Jun 19, 2014)

I just want to convert the visable indacancent light to led. the ir is separate from the visible. Also thanks glad to be here.


----------



## m4a1usr (Jun 19, 2014)

Converting the incandescent to LED should be simple. If it has a lamp module, like a P60, the rest is modification. Any chance you know what lamp assembly the LAM1000 takes? I'm pretty sure this is a straight forward adaptation. And I'm no stranger to doing this type of re-engineering. AFAIK I am the only modder who does LED conversions for the Insight Technologies VL1 light or the Pentagon Lights X2, X3 lights and the MS2 so your project should be simple.


----------



## nuke0070 (Jun 20, 2014)

here is a link to the type of bulb. Hopefully later today I can get some pics but its a rather small assemble with not allot of room.


----------



## nuke0070 (Jun 20, 2014)

oops helps if I put the link down lol

http://www.wholesalehunter.com/product.asp?productid=45953


----------



## nuke0070 (Jun 20, 2014)

I was thinking of trying the mini mag light led conversion but I don't know if it can handle 6v.


----------



## nuke0070 (Jun 20, 2014)

ok here are the pics I hope I can remember how to do this lol.













































If you need any more pics let me know so I can get the right angle for you.


----------



## nuke0070 (Jun 20, 2014)

by the way the lamp assembly doesn't just screw in its a push and twist.


----------



## m4a1usr (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice pic's! And thanks for the reference quarter. A quarter is 24mm so that really helps. Looks like the lamp module is bayonet style. Nothing new there. The inner housing looks to be close to the quarter in diameter so that means the reflector is smaller. Probably 19 or 20mm. I have a selection of those on hand. I'm hoping a 15mm AMC7135 based driver will fit. It looks like it will from the pic's but scale is not 100%. Looks promising at this point.

But if you think the mini mag option will work by all means give it a try. Wont cost much to find out.


----------



## nuke0070 (Jun 21, 2014)

I would rather get advice from some one who knows what there doing lol. Can the mini mag light conversion handle 6v. What do you think would be the better way to go? Also if you need more pics please let me know.


----------



## Bada Bing (Jun 22, 2014)

I also would like to explore the opportunities for upgrading the LAM-1000. 

I bought a standard Insight M3 bulb to replace the blown original. Worked for a day until it blew, it was weak in terms of lumens. The little red light on a television left on standby provided better light. 

I've looked into getting the LED upgrade kit for the M3 as the modules appear identical. I couldnt find any in stock that were below $150. So i have ordered a whole M3 LED illuminator. 

I'll report my findings once i get my mitts on it. Expensive way to go about it :thumbsdow


----------



## nuke0070 (Jun 22, 2014)

yes sound like a very expensive. So what do you think m4a1usr. It sounds like you already have an idea so please share and send link and or explain what I would have to do. Thanks again


----------



## nuke0070 (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry I kinda reread what I wrote and I sounded like a **** lol when I meant someone who knew what they are doing I meant you m4a1usr.


----------



## m4a1usr (Jun 27, 2014)

nuke0070 said:


> Sorry I kinda reread what I wrote and I sounded like a **** lol when I meant someone who knew what they are doing I meant you m4a1usr.



No offense taken. I'm always open to new projects and this one sounds like it needs some particular skills. Not that I'm bragging but I have miles to go in proving myself to fellow CPF'ers so taking on challenging projects is one method of overcoming perceptions. I don't see your project as terribly difficult. It just needs some custom modifications to commonly available parts and I have a jewelers lathe and a mill. So don't worry. I wouldn't modify your parts. You would get them back as original. My intent would be to take/manufacture custom parts that fit with what you have.


----------



## nuke0070 (Jun 27, 2014)

I like it sounds good to me.


----------



## nuke0070 (Jul 3, 2014)

well i am back from vacation and I would love for you to take this as a project and help me out. Let me know what you need me to do.


----------



## nuke0070 (Jul 16, 2014)

well m4 I am awaiting your suggestions do I ship out what you need or do I not I would like some help from a skilled craftsmans to make it happen. Please let me know


----------



## m4a1usr (Jul 16, 2014)

nuke0070 said:


> well m4 I am awaiting your suggestions do I ship out what you need or do I not I would like some help from a skilled craftsmans to make it happen. Please let me know



You know I have been so busy doing Surefire Conversions in the last month I totally spaced this one out. Send me a PM with what you would like done and we can get the ball rolling. I'm going to have to machine a custom adapter from what I see in your pictures but it will be more than obvious once in my hands.


----------



## wskteo (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm also interested in getting an led upgrade if you happen to work this out, thanks.


----------



## Mississippian (Sep 14, 2014)

And yet another humble seeker of a better light solution for the peq 14! Any progress on this project?


----------



## Dhawkins (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi there. I came across this thread on a Lam-1000 search from Google. I have several of these units and would like to buy some conversion units or send the, to a member here that might be able to make the conversion to LED. Please PM or email of you might help. 
Thanks


----------



## pdm (Nov 4, 2014)

Mississippian said:


> And yet another humble seeker of a better light solution for the peq 14! Any progress on this project?



Myself as well! Anyone find a LED solution to the LAM? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wskteo (Nov 6, 2014)

Has the user Bada Bing above or anyone have any info or updates on using the M3 / M3x LED bulbs in the PEQ14?


----------



## wskteo (Nov 7, 2014)

OK, the bezel for the M3x / M6x is screwed in differently, not sure if that is going to work.


----------



## Bada Bing (Apr 2, 2016)

Its been a couple of years and I forgot to update when I upgraded my PEQ-14. 

The M3 LED upgrade module fits inside the PEQ-14 bezel, however it only really works as a navigational light as it sits towards the back of the head unit for it to be a concentrated beam. It does an ok job in the same way a petzl headlamp, just illuminates the area in front of you slightly.


----------



## m4a1usr (Apr 3, 2016)

Bada Bing said:


> Its been a couple of years and I forgot to update when I upgraded my PEQ-14.
> 
> The M3 LED upgrade module fits inside the PEQ-14 bezel, however it only really works as a navigational light as it sits towards the back of the head unit for it to be a concentrated beam. It does an ok job in the same way a petzl headlamp, just illuminates the area in front of you slightly.



I'm glad you posted in the thread again as I'm still in the process of developing these LED upgrade modules. I found and purchased a bunch of the Lamp Holders last year and then found a source for some regulator boards that fit down in to the lamp holders to use as drivers. If I could find the screw in bezel/reflector I'd probably already have a working model ready to go but trying to find left over production parts or even used ones on the open market are almost impossible to come across.


----------



## Bada Bing (Apr 17, 2016)

m4a1usr said:


> I'm glad you posted in the thread again as I'm still in the process of developing these LED upgrade modules. I found and purchased a bunch of the Lamp Holders last year and then found a source for some regulator boards that fit down in to the lamp holders to use as drivers. If I could find the screw in bezel/reflector I'd probably already have a working model ready to go but trying to find left over production parts or even used ones on the open market are almost impossible to come across.



Sounds like you've got a good game plan, I did have an idea to construct a small riser for the LED module to stand on top in order for it to peek through into the reflector but unfortunately my PEQ14 ist kaput! I keep mine stored without the batteries just so they don't leak and corrode. I installed a set batteries a couple of weeks ago and all of the functions came on even with all the switches set to off. Main white light, Red laser, IR Laser and Illuminator. It won't switch off no matter what I do.

I don't know what kind of civilian based customer support Insight has within the US but within the EU we're **** out of luck. If you'd like to buy mine so you can have it for spares lol ;-)


----------



## GBUVB76 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lumen Factory is working on a M6X lamp replacement in LED. I believe the LED in your LAM-1000 matches the M6X and will work (if they release it anytime soon).


----------

